# Survivor 12/17



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Survivor will have its two hour final episode and reunion episode Sunday the 17th. My SP picked it up fine but I just wanted to give a heads-up.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Survivor will have its two hour final episode and reunion episode Sunday the 17th. My SP picked it up fine but I just wanted to give a heads-up.


Maybe the title should be December 17th


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hiro! CUT THAT OUT!!!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I was gonna post the same thing. 

Remember, choose one of the two likely methods for football overrun. Either Pad the reunion by about 1-1.5 hours (yeah, maybe overkill...) or set one manual recording for Sunday night that lasts 4-4.5 hours.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

oops.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> oops.


Don't oops. Fix.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Just a Friday bump for Sunday's Survivor finale. Don't forget to pad. I usually like to just pad the reunion show. However, lots of people also like to just do one 3hour+ block since the reveal of the winner in the past has often straddled the end of the 2-hour final episode and the 1-hour reunion show.

Someone should really edit the thread title to be less confusing.......


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> Just a Friday bump for Sunday's Survivor finale. Don't forget to pad. I usually like to just pad the reunion show. However, lots of people also like to just do one 3hour+ block since the reveal of the winner in the past has often straddled the end of the 2-hour final episode and the 1-hour reunion show.
> 
> Someone should really edit the thread title to be less confusing.......


I asked a moderator to fix the title. Hopefully it will be done before the Sunday finale...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

done


----------



## back2future (Sep 30, 2002)

My season pass doesn't have it. And when I go to search by title and select my local station's entry, I get 'An Internal error occured' Error number #32. 

Never saw THAT before. Any ideas what's happened? How to fix?

Guess I'll setup a manual recording.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Disk full?


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm wondering how they'll deal with the inevitable football overrun since the Survivor reunion is to be shown live. I guess they'll just go live later than the scheduled time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

grant33 said:


> I'm wondering how they'll deal with the inevitable football overrun since the Survivor reunion is to be shown live. I guess they'll just go live later than the scheduled time.


Ironically, this is one of the few weeks in Minneapolis where there WON'T be a football overrun (Vikings in a home game on CBS at 12:00)!

They won't delay the start. People with football overruns will just get it on a tape delay.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Looks like there won't be any football over-runs on WCBS-NY at least ... 60 Minutes started ON TIME at 7 PM ET, so the rest of the night should be on track if you rely on NY-CBS for your Survivor viewing pleasure!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Denver/Arizona game went 15:45 long.

As far as delaying the "live" reunion show, nothing is "live" on CBS anymore, except the Evening news.

Everything "live" is on at least a :10 second delay so they can kill audio or video should something "bad" be said or done. We can thank Justin and Janet for this.

They'll just slip that :10 seconds to 16 minutes for those of us that saw the Denver game.
Not hard to do at all with todays Video Servers.


phox


----------

